# FW & SW shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some new fish shots:

























And for some of you SW lovers out there:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

come on, you got to give us more then that!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

whats the third pic?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

a feather duster


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

sorry, misinterpretation, the yellow fish


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

oh sorry, i thought the feather duster was the third pic. cant count i guess lol


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Those are awesome pics MP! thanks for sharing


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol thanx guys, that is one of my albino Eureka's to my male breeder, figure dont see man female shots so why not lol.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

please post more pics man!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots MP, as always :-D What's the last one? Looks awesome


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great shots!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx guys, last pic is coral zoanthid called Eagle Eyes, kinda pricey too lil over $1/polyp.
Here's more fish pics for fishboy:










Some Young Lithobates:



















2 of the Albino Eureka females:









Their Breeding tank setup:




























































Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

You have a real talent there MP. Is it possible your fish look better in pictures than in real life? They look so good! Great pics


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx, hehe. sometimes Lara, but a site i saw yesterday was sooo cool but couldnt photo it to show u guys. Sun was coming in through window hitting some of the tanks, in that lithobates tank fry are 1.5-2", you could clearly make out all the males! was shinning their blue in the body and yellow dorsals, gotta love the sun!


----------

